# Turkey Season DATES?



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

I HATE to ask. I will be Turkey hunting for the first time ever and I was one of the last minute lucky ones who got a license on the 15th (Southern MI Private).

I grabbed a turkey hunting guide, and for the life of me I can't find the season dates. It says to apply Jan 1st - Feb 1st to be eligible for the SPRING turkey hunting season. WHEN IS THE SEASON????

Am I missing something? I must be. It's probably right in front of me but I'm not seeing the dates. Please point it out to me where on this guide it shows the hunting dates (Not application dates), for private southern michigan. 

Thank you


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Go here http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363---,00.html

Click on 2006 Turkey Guide, download the PDF file, and look for your hunt number on the chart at the bottom right.

On second thought, it should be right on the license below your DL #!


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Check the printed license. It will tell you when you are legal.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They are all right there in the guide!!!!!!..... 
You have to know what hunt number and unit you got.....they will be on your tag.....I'll assume you got ZZ......April 17th - April 30th


----------



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks very much guys, I'm checking my license. Didn't realize there was different dates for different areas.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

it's printed on your kill tag


----------

